# Bois de Boulogne campsite



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi going to Bois de Boulogne campsite in Paris in a couple of weeks and I seem to recall a mention of a low bridge near the site, can anybody confirm that?

Ian


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

There is a 3.8 mt Bridge on the D3 just on opposite side of river Ian, I think that's what it was anyway, I know it was low as at the time I had Hymer and I couldn't risk it.

I then used the A13 to get to site, If I remember correctly I then went to D1.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Les, we are 3.7m so I had better give that a miss. :lol: 

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Ian

When you have stayed there, would you be kind enough to let me know the cost?

They quoted me...

38 euro per night, plus 38 euro per night extra for the extra axle, plus another 5 euro per night for being 5 tonnes.

I declined their kind offer and stayed south of Paris at 18 euro per night with no extras.

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> Ian
> 
> When you have stayed there, would you be kind enough to let me know the cost?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

Stayed here a few times in a tag axle. I'm not sure what the official charge is, but when you arrive it's a busy place, so I just drive in and park past the office then go and check in. They have never asked about the size of the van, weight or axles. They have also never asked about me towing a car, or using my scooter. All of which has an additional charge.

I'm normally honest but feel the charges there are large enough to cover everything :roll:

Pitches are large and well defined with a locked chain across the front of each pitch. You are given the key to the chain when you check in and allocated your pitch.

We have stayed here about 9 times. The drive through the Bois is interesting, at first we thought it was wild campers in the motorhomes. But it became obvious the lady owners were running a business....and not selling hotdogs :roll:   :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stewart


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It was about 5 year ago I stayed there, Cannot remember actual cost but I know I wasn't charged for extra axle (Had a Tag Then) or else I would have remembered.

And yes Stewart it is a pimp's paradise.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I seem to recall the low bridge but as our Hymer B694 is under 3.1m I didn't panic.

The camground itself? Yep we pulled in and walked to the office (complete with clocks showing (incorrect) times at various overseas points) and no-one asked about the size/weight of our van. 

It's a fairly expensive camp and facilities are um, OK but we chose it for its location. 

Would I stay there again? Yep, it suits our needs.

HTH.

Simon


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

sander4709 said:


> I seem to recall the low bridge but as our Hymer B694 is under 3.1m I didn't panic.
> 
> The camground itself? Yep we pulled in and walked to the office (complete with clocks showing (incorrect) times at various overseas points) and no-one asked about the size/weight of our van.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comments on the facilities. There always seems to be gangs of black guys cleaning them, but they never seem to be clean. Always full of sand (from where I never worked out) and in general dirty.

We put it down to the amount of people using the place.

Best thing going for it is the location for sure.

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Busy*

With all those goings on, it sounds like Camping Spartacus at Pompei - people coming, staying a hour or so, then the bungalow was cleaned ready for the next one!

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> Ian
> 
> When you have stayed there, would you be kind enough to let me know the cost?
> 
> ...


we have stayed also. very,very,very expensive site very also charge a booking fee ( not a deposit) which they do not deduct from the total charge. they have you by the bo****s as it is so handy for the centre of Paris, very very busy site reception is open about 18hr a day, and vans queue most of the time to book in.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell, its all booked and paid for as follows:
4 nights RV+2 people 1st week in June €129.00
2 extra people over 7years €56.80
1 child under 7years €14.00
Cancellation insurance €17.00
Booking fee €10.00
Total €226.80 

If you forget the grandson, its €14.17 per person per night, which I don't think is to bad. Although of course Dad is paying for it all.  

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

They have changed the name from Bois de Boulogne to Camping Paris. Excellent shuttle bus to Porte Maillot metro station, every 15min before 12.00, then every 30 mins to 18.00, then every 15mins until 00.45 
Low bridge height is 3.45m

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paris*

Hi

Is the shuttle bus free or chargeable?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think it was €1.70 per journey Russell, tickets are only sold in reception, the driver does not have them.

Ian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the low bridge on the Paris centre side of the river. The site entrance is behind you on your right. There may be some more low bridges in the area of course - it's Paris!

http://goo.gl/maps/aWFs


----------

